

Apple's watch doesn't make you 'shit in your pants'& Is failure of imagination - leoncrutchley
http://venturebeat.com/2014/09/09/apple-watch-is-ugly-and-boring-and-steve-jobs-would-have-agreed/

======
bsdshepherd
After the age of 50, shitting your pants after an apple is a distinct
possibility. Not that I'm against fiber, mind you - it does help pass the
thyme.

